# Relocating



## heather6789 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi there!!!

I am hoping to relocate to Portugal in the very near future however I have a 2 year old daughter and I would very apreciate it anyone could tell me if there is any nursery or child minding facilities and Olhos d'Agua or close surrounding area???

Look forward to hearing you!!!

Heather


----------

